# Climpsons?



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone here a fan of the London roasters Climpsons?

I've had their coffee in a couple of coffee shops and I rather like it, particularly The Baron - distinctive, modern but a little darker roast than HasBean without being burnt. Haven't yet tried it in my own machine.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Haven't tried but lately discovered and v keen to try


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I liked their Summer Espresso quite a lot - which is still available but rebadged as Sidamo/Daterra Espresso Blend - but when I ordered direct from them I got aged bags (one 13 days old, IIRC) that were just not very good. They did offer to help me out if there was a problem, but the tone of their communication made me think they just don't expect their small retail customers to care much about the odd week or two. Since freshness matters a lot to me, I don't think I will order from them again.

But when the beans - or at least that blend - are fresh, it's very good, and any time I find a fresh bag at a café I will likely pick it up again.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you go to Department of Coffee / Speakeasy / Weanie Beans you will have coffee roasted by Climpsons and over the past 18 months the coffee has improved

I have not ordered direct but mainly enjoyed their coffee in cafes and from Weanie Beans coffee stands at shows and markets


----------



## maestroman (Mar 18, 2019)

RoloD said:


> Anyone here a fan of the London roasters Climpsons?
> 
> I've had their coffee in a couple of coffee shops and I rather like it, particularly The Baron - distinctive, modern but a little darker roast than HasBean without being burnt. Haven't yet tried it in my own machine.


 Love The Baron


----------

